# artistic nude



## agompert (Dec 18, 2009)

.


----------



## camz (Dec 18, 2009)

I like it! 

Ok in all seriousness I think what's wierd about it is how you look puzzled.  I would've loved to see more confidence or fear....something intense in your expression with this nudity IMHO.


----------



## Rekd (Dec 18, 2009)

Overall a good looking shot. Not overly "sexy" but comfortably erotic. Nice to see people as comfortable as you are. Looks somewhat blown out on the right side, but the concept (self portrait of a nude like this) is pretty original. The glasses are a good touch, but it seems like you're concentrating on yourself in a mirror or something. A more natural look of you looking away would be less distracting, and finally perhaps a crop slightly lower than what you've got here. (Not too low, but enough to show what appears to be a shapely set of hips.)


----------



## t00sl0w (Dec 18, 2009)

good picture....
but two things-
one, you kinda look like you are questioning yourself, almost like, "is this good enough??"
two, did you purposely over-expose it? i can almost see a theme


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 18, 2009)

"I'm fresh, *ARREST ME*!"  (remember that irritating commercial?)

You are one brave young lady....


----------



## thekyle (Dec 18, 2009)

something is off about the framing. i think it is because your arms are extended upwards, but we can't see your hands


----------



## iolair (Dec 18, 2009)

Apart from you looking a little worried, it looks a great shot to me.  I think the overexposing works well, because it helps draw attention to your head/face where the contrast is greatest.

I think Rekd's idea of cropping a little lower to show your hips curving out could be a good one.


----------



## Dominantly (Dec 18, 2009)

Well, I'm not exactly sure how I feel about the pose and the blown tones. The pose and expression kind of give me the impression you were at a doctors office getting a physical or something. The lighting plays off your light skin tone, but I wonder how it would have looked with some creative lighting and shadows with a black sweep, then maybe converted to B&W, I think that would be worth a shot.

Whats good is you are brave, and very pretty so I dont think you can really go wrong....


----------



## Pugs (Dec 18, 2009)

First, you're incredibly brave and a LOVELY young woman! 

As for a technical critique, here are few thoughts about the photograph:

- I like the high-key look. It complements the subject's lovely pale skin. 

- The glasses are interesting as the only inorganic items in the composition, but they do hide the subject's eyes a bit, and I like to be able to see eyes in portraits.

- While I like the high-key look, the subject is a bit over-exposed and there are large sections of the arms and body that are blown out. 

- The pose is a bit awkward. It doesn't look natural, or sensual, or comfortable for the subject. Some nudes are posed to be erotic, others are posed to look like they're spontaneous like the model was caught in a natural act, some are posed to create interesting shapes and lines, etc... I don't see that kind of purpose driving this pose. 

- The eyes looking off the left edge of the frame is like the pose to me. It doesn't seem to have purpose. If anything, it conveys a sense of discomfort and unwillingness to meet the camera's eye and therefore the viewers eyes. That can be done alluringly with a demure look, but that generally has the eyes half-lidded and cast downward. The attitude of the chin and month is strong, almost defiant, but the eyes don't match that strength. Does that make sens?

- The light gradient on the subject goes from the right of the frame to the left in terms of bright to dark. The light on the backdrop does the same. I'd find it more interesting if the light on the backdrop went the other other direction or was completely blown out white. 

- Like others have said, I would have loved to see the composition include a little more of the flare of the subject's hips. That would have added more sensuality and shape to the composition. 

So, with all that said, I have to reiterate how wonderfully brave you are to share a photo like this with us.


----------



## CW Jones (Dec 18, 2009)

I would say you are brave like everyone else... but your just very confident in yourself, so kudos to you! I wish I was that confident! Over all I like the image, I like the slightly over exposed look.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 18, 2009)

Glasses and hairdo make her look like a secretary or a schoolteacher or something like that...


----------



## agompert (Dec 18, 2009)

Alas,... My only bravery is in my ability to photoshop. Which is why I look so uncomfortable, because I am. To pugs, you 've look far too into the photo. I know it's crazy, but normally when I do a shoot with myself, it's hard for me to play the photographer and the model at the same time. so sometime in the 10 seconds I have to set the camera's self timer and place myself, all logic goes out the window and I just do the first thing that comes to mind, and... in this case it was a ballet stance. the arms are cut, because again, I can't see myself in the framing of the camera when I'm the one posing, and though I could have put a bit more effort behind it to capture what you all suggested,  I simply loved the image itself. with all my inperfections, and all IT'S imperfections, it seemed we matched.


----------



## Actor (Dec 19, 2009)

PatrickHMS said:


> Glasses and hairdo make her look like a secretary or a schoolteacher or something like that...


Which is good.  Kind of makes a statement that one does not have to look like a Playboy centerfold or a movie star to be a beautiful woman.


----------



## bhphotography (Dec 21, 2009)

I think it could be improved on by having your hair down. Artistic nudes in my mind still need to focus on the person, their face / expression rather than simply being nude.


----------



## Pugs (Dec 23, 2009)

agompert said:


> Alas,... My only bravery is in my ability to photoshop. Which is why I look so uncomfortable, because I am. To pugs, you 've look far too into the photo. I know it's crazy, but normally when I do a shoot with myself, it's hard for me to play the photographer and the model at the same time. so sometime in the 10 seconds I have to set the camera's self timer and place myself, all logic goes out the window and I just do the first thing that comes to mind, and... in this case it was a ballet stance. the arms are cut, because again, I can't see myself in the framing of the camera when I'm the one posing, and though I could have put a bit more effort behind it to capture what you all suggested,  I simply loved the image itself. with all my inperfections, and all IT'S imperfections, it seemed we matched.


Ashley, I hear what you're saying.  I did not, however, look to far into the photograph.  You presented it as an "artistic nude" and I looked at it as such.  My critique was based on it being an artistic nude and that is all.  

As a dance minor once upon a long, long, LONG time ago, I did not recognize the pose as fifth position until you pointed it out.  My critique of the pose remains the same because I needed you to give me the context to understand it.  Without the context of the pulling the camera back a bit to see the arms more fully, it looks awkward and uncomfortable (like most ballet positions ARE! LOL!).

You're a lovely young woman and I'm not sure what you percive as imperfections, but I think you are a fantastic model and a beautiful one.  Self-portraits are HARD.  I'd love to see you try re-shooting this one to correct the technical flaws so that the technical perfection matches your physical perfection.


----------



## gopal (Dec 23, 2009)

the pose -hands up- is rather odd as though the man with a pistol is in front of u and u get scary......it is all well said, since it is like a self portrait, the specs can be bearable, otherwise without that the only body wud have made a nice ''nude'',,,,also i felt u looking like ready for examination by a doctor?...already commented above.
ALL PRAISE for ur efforts.

the body is too beautiful and no sensuous or erotica is felt. thanks for sharing....gshroti@gmail.com


----------



## wescobts (Dec 23, 2009)

Damn brave ! I certainly could not do it. Drive on :thumbup:


----------



## LK_Imagery (Dec 28, 2009)

agompert said:


> Alas,... My only bravery is in my ability to photoshop. Which is why I look so uncomfortable, because I am. To pugs, you 've look far too into the photo. I know it's crazy, but normally when I do a shoot with myself, it's hard for me to play the photographer and the model at the same time. so sometime in the 10 seconds I have to set the camera's self timer and place myself, all logic goes out the window and I just do the first thing that comes to mind, and... in this case it was a ballet stance. the arms are cut, because again, I can't see myself in the framing of the camera when I'm the one posing, and though I could have put a bit more effort behind it to capture what you all suggested,  I simply loved the image itself. with all my inperfections, and all IT'S imperfections, it seemed we matched.




If you have a hard time posing in ten seconds I recommend getting a remote. I bought one for my D60, Its tiny and its a wireless remote that only cost me about 20 bucks if that. You should look into it.


I really like the photo you posted, I do think the over exposure works here... keep up the great work and don't be afraid to share more!

I may have to one day


----------



## agompert (Jan 2, 2010)

LK_Imagery said:


> agompert said:
> 
> 
> > Alas,... My only bravery is in my ability to photoshop. Which is why I look so uncomfortable, because I am. To pugs, you 've look far too into the photo. I know it's crazy, but normally when I do a shoot with myself, it's hard for me to play the photographer and the model at the same time. so sometime in the 10 seconds I have to set the camera's self timer and place myself, all logic goes out the window and I just do the first thing that comes to mind, and... in this case it was a ballet stance. the arms are cut, because again, I can't see myself in the framing of the camera when I'm the one posing, and though I could have put a bit more effort behind it to capture what you all suggested,  I simply loved the image itself. with all my inperfections, and all IT'S imperfections, it seemed we matched.
> ...



i had one, but my son got a hold of it and slobbered into the lens. shorted it out the first day I got it. LOL


----------



## Big (Jan 2, 2010)

PatrickHMS said:


> Glasses and hairdo make her look like a secretary or a schoolteacher or something like that...


Hmmm, someone has fantasies! lol


----------

